# Crate size for growing Basset Hound, a little advice please.



## bootcutboy (Jan 25, 2011)

Our gorgeous basset pup hit 1 year old recently and he is a big boy, we have bumped into other basset owners that are quite suprised at his size for his age.

He is really long, that is why we are wondering if we should be buying a larger crate for him, although we are totally skint right now, so it is an expense we could currently do without.

He has a lovely comfy bed inside his sturdy metal SAVIC 36" crate, I believe this is the recommended size of crate for basset hound. When he sleeps he curls round in a circle anyway so there is room for him to get comfy, it is more that when he wants to stretch out it is a little confined for him, but then i guess a crate should be confined as it is meant to be like a little den for him?

Our basset owner friends have a 48" crate for their basset which they say is huge and he has his big bed in there and room for some toys as well. So I guess what I am asking is will it do any harm to our pooch if he is slightly restricted (only when stretching out) in his crate? One solution is to change his bed for more of a mattress design so it has no sides to it and he will have the whole surface area of the crate to move about in? 

We intend to crate him until he is 2 so please don't comment saying crates are cruel etc... we need him to sleep safely crated at our parents house until we know he definitely won't destroy anything.

Thanks in advance for any comments or help you can offer.


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Personally i wouldn't get a bigger crate, if he can move around easily then i don't see a problem, get a different bed if you want to make the most of the space though 

My very large dog has a 36" crate and he can curl up, semi stretch out, move around without diffuculty  However i will probably have to buy a bigger one once he's fully grown as standing is getting trickier for him in there


----------



## TheFredChallenge (Feb 17, 2011)

Well mine is the Savic 42 " (107cm) and he is easily able to turn, face all ways, sleep upside down (usual sleep mode!) and although a big crate (classed as XL) - can he absolutely fully stretch out?....err no. Trust me he is a big and tall lad and I probably wouldn't be able to buy one to fit his fully stretched out span!

Is is an issue? - no. He's usually curled up in there against his cushion and likes the sides to lean on when he's in his various sleep positions. He loves it and does all his stretched out sleeping on the front room rug anyway prior to bed time. He loves his crate and yes they love the 'den' feeling.

It's your choice whether you go up a size and whether you can fit it somewhere, but I do like the Savic's.  I had mine at a steal from Amazon at £45!!!!! That was half the usual price at the time so I'd say just keep your eyes peeled for any deals on the net.


----------

